# AACE: Agent Orange Ups Some Thyroid Risks



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AACE: Agent Orange Ups Some Thyroid Risks

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Very interesting information!! I wonder what other substances our (and other) vets have been exposed to that might cause thyroid issues?


----------

